# How much blade tension?



## pastorsteve70x7

On my new/old scroll saw I don't know how tight to tension the blade and I assume that's important.
What effect if too loose?
What effect if too tight?
What's perfect tension?


----------



## Don1

When you pluck the tensioned blade you should hear a nice clear High C note.
Don R


----------



## Finn

Too tight, breaks the blade, even before running the saw. Too loose will cause the blade to wonder off the pattern line and can cause blade breakage. Too loose will give a bulged cut in thicker woods. (3/4" - 2") This is important in doing inlay and in thick, stand up, puzzle making The pieces will not fit together properly. You should get a high pitched "Ping" when you pluck a properly tensioned scroll saw blade.


----------



## JustJoe

I too would like to know, since I finally have a decent scrollsaw on the way.

*When you pluck the tensioned blade you should hear a nice clear High C note.*

Sheila mentioned that in one of her scrollsaw tutorials, and I've read it elsewhere here on LJ and in other forums.
But I don't have perfect pitch and wouldn't know a C note from a E flat to save my life. I've got one of those little guitar tuner things the size of a pack of cards, but surely there's a better way than trying to tune my scrollsaw like it's a 1-string banjo. 
Is there any way to know how to properly tension the blade then, without channeling the spirits of Jimi Hendrix and Jerry Garcia?


----------



## ScrubPlane

New saws will have a tension wheel you simplay match up against the blade recommendation on the package.

If not, press your finger against the side of the blade, preferrably in the off position , blade should flex about 1/16 of an inch.


----------



## shipwright

I'm not a scroller (nor do I have perfect pitch) but the same question comes up with the chevalet and tension is very important in marquetry. I now know by feel and sound just from experience. The way you get the experience is by observation. Where you want it is just short of where you broke the other one.
What I'm saying is learn from your mistakes. No one can tell you how tight is tight enough but it won't take you long to get it ….. as tight as you can but not so tight it breaks too often. Blades are cheap, experiment.


----------



## floyd1365

you can download a free guitar tuner app for your smart phone or laptop as an aid


----------



## alohafromberkeley

I'd go with deflection as ScubPlane said. If you can't push it then it's too tight. A nice ping is what you want…Not sure if there's such a thing as perfect tension. Every guitar player I knew had different string tension preferences (lighter gauge vs heavier) Bad technique will break a blade faster than Jimi could burn a guitar. Pushing too hard and too fast a cut is a feel thing that you'll gain from experience. 
What are you going to try? Scrollwork. Intarsia. Marquetry.Inlay. They all have different blade requirements and you'll develop a feel as you get comfortable with the machine. 
Is the saw one with variable speed settings? That would allow you to do a wider range of projects.


----------



## JustJoe

Floyd I'm that one guy left in the world who doesn't have a "smart" phone, so there's no app for that.
That's a lot of good info there. I'll try the finger deflection bit - thanks. I hope it helps the OP, I know it helped me.

*What are you going to try? Scrollwork. Intarsia. Marquetry.Inlay*

Well now, that's a good question. I can't speak for the OP (And I hope I haven't stolen his thread.), but myself I plan on giving it the old LJ try. I'll post about the box it arrives in and how happy I am or aint with Amazon and UPS and the entire buying/shipping process. Then I'll post a few times asking which stand I should buy, before deciding to build my own. I might just launch a "scrollsaw stand of your dreams thread" that scrollsaw fanatics will flock to, but regular woodworkers will probably shun. Then maybe a few posts asking which blades to buy, where to get them. Then I'll pop out a snow-flake or two, put the scrollsaw back in a corner with a tarp over it to keep the dust at bay, and start a thread lamenting the lack of quality scrollsaw blades because they just don't make them blades like back in great-grandpappy's day when proud USA union guys would slave over hot American Steel straight from the mills of Pittsburgh, sharpening each little tooth by hand…..

But seriously - just got another email from Amazon. Saw is on the way with expected delivery date of tomorrow?? Original scheduled date was the 30th. I hope I didn't check the wrong box and sign up for amazon prime.


----------



## alohafromberkeley

Hey Joe, what saw are you gettin' - just curious and apologies to Steve for getting OT (I don't even have a land line let alone a smart phone)


----------



## pastorsteve70x7

Thanks for all the input folks! I just fooled around with different tension settings and was amazed that I was able to play "House of The Rising Sun".


----------



## JustJoe

I'm getting the Dewalt DW788. $329. It was a tough choice between that and the Hegner ($1354) but in the end I decided Amazon probably wouldn't accept my crayon-colored $1300 bill, and the yellow of the Dewalt would accent the blue in my little Record lathe quite nicely.


----------



## Pimzedd

I have an old Craftsman. I tighten the blade as I pluck it and listen to the tone. The tone will get higher in pitch as it is tightened. At some point, the tone change slows down and increases very little. That is point I stop. Works for me. I never seem to break a blade and the blades cut straight.


----------



## oldwormy

As tight as you can get it without the blade slipping in the holder.


----------



## sgv

Joe I have the 788 great saw I get my blades http://ocoochhardwoods.com/ $3 dozen, free shipping, 8) 
Scrollsaw work shop, he has a vid with the proper tension sounds on it.http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## JustJoe

Thanks, that's good info. Mikes Workshop has the blades cheaper if you buy a gross, but ocoochardwoods is cheaper if you just want a dozen.


----------

